# So it is Big Pharma leading the assault on vapers...



## Martin_tu (29/4/17)

Aaron Beibert (of 'A Billion Lives' fame) in the Hartland Hearings, 29/04/2017.

Well worth a watch.

Reactions: Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (29/4/17)

@Martin_tu Many thanks for that. Very useful post. I'm watching developments in the US closely and with great interest.


----------



## GregF (30/4/17)

very interesting and yes well worth a watch.
Thanks @Martin_tu


----------



## RichJB (30/4/17)

I saw this linked in Discord but I'm struggling to grasp the object of the exercise. From what I understand, this is the council of some village in Wisconsin. The FDA is a federal body, they report to Congress. So matters pertaining to public interest and the FDA are held via Congressional hearings. What was this village council seeking to achieve? Their website states:



> A public hearing/meeting is scheduled for April 27-29, 2017 related to coordination and lack of coordination by the federal Food and Drug Administration and other agencies regarding deeming regulations and the review or regulations impacting the economy and culture of Hartland, the County of Waukesha, and their surrounding communities.



I would imagine that Wisconsin's vaping laws are set by the state government. If this hearing looked to investigate some state vaping law, it would make sense. But the federal deeming regs are well outside the jurisdiction of a village council. Unless it was just a symbolic gesture. Although three days seems excessive for that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

